# New Holiday Shelter Challenge! ALL VOTES FOR AMA ESCONDIDO* CA



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*FROM THE REPLIES BELOW ALL VOTES WILL BE FOR:*

*AMERICAN MALTESE ASSOCIATION RESCUE ESCONDIDO, CA*

*next time we will vote for NMR. *
*YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE!!!*

*HELP THE FLUFFS IN NEED*



*THRU DECEMBER 20, 2010*
Are we going to vote for 1 chosen shelter this time? Which one? 
Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. in Racine WI or American Maltese Association Rescue in CA

Please enter your input in this thread.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

The AMA rescue seems to be a broader one. Do we want to do that one?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart belongs to the AMA. I cannot imagine the amount of babies always in need of help. I don't even think there are that many in NY. Scary.

I do love Cindy. I will always contribute when she asks. Cindy is awesome.
xoxoxoxoxoxo

I just confused myself. {not difficult, lol} Not sure whom Cindy is affiliated with.
xoxoxoxo

AMA all the way!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Why don't we do AMA, Ft Bragg this contest cycle and then Northcentral Maltese Rescue the next one.AMA has so many Malts that just came in and with all those puppies that it seems a good time to try for that.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Why don't we do AMA, Ft Bragg this contest cycle and then Northcentral Maltese Rescue the next one.AMA has so many Malts that just came in and with all those puppies that it seems a good time to try for that.


 
I agree...AMA this time.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for thinking of AMA. It would be great to win the most votes for the state for a week. Thats $1,000. I dont know how some of these small shelters win, but must have the whole town voting to get the top prizes. I think the weekly prize is doable though and that sure would be a boost.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been voting to give food for a long time and now I also vote for the shelter challenges. 
I vote everyday and 3 times, laptop, Ipad and Iphone. 
Let me know who to vote for. :thumbsup:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Edie, this Shelter Challenge votes are for you and all the precious fur butts in the care of you and your dedicated crew across the country!:wub:

So lets *VOTE, VOTE, VOTE FOR THE FLUFFS IN NEED!*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just tried to vote and couldn't. I can't find the AMA. I put in everything I could think of and even did a search for just shelters in Fort Bragg but it doesn't come up. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, I just got off the phone with the animal rescue site, AND Edie...For some unknown reason AMAR in Fort Bragg has been dropped from this shelter challenge - the animal rescue site stated the shelters have to sign up each time, Edie said she has never "signed up" and is listed in the Petfinder list of shelters. Anyway, Edie siad to vote for the Escondodo location - it's still in her group AND it's where most of the fluffs are located.

I'm sorry for the confusion (again) but we didn't know Fort Bragg didn't work until we went to vote.  So in short ALL VOTES FOR THIS CHALLENGE GO FOR *AMERICN MALTESE ASSOC. RESCUE ESCONDIDO CA...*
EDIE SAID SO! :thumbsup:

THE SHELTER NAME *MUST* BE ENTERED AS:
American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido CA

 ​


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry for all the mix up. Strange that I have never had to register before for the challenge. Anyway, Judy Crow has a Pet Finder for the AMA rescue in the So.California area. Judy is a foster home for me and is the lady that took on half of the Oregon rescue and the two girls from Las Vegas. No matter if you vote for Fort Bragg or Escondido you are still voting for AMA rescue and winning for California for most votes for the week will still give us the $1,000 funds we sure can use. 
I looked at the site this morning and see the Basenji group has jumped ahead again with Col Potter in second place. They must have a very dedicated group to keep them in the top rankings. Marsha and I think that once you win the big prize you shouldnt be able to win for a few years to give some of the other shelters a chance. Guess I will write to them and express that opinion. I have complained before about issues and they do respond. 
Thanks so much for taking this on for AMA and our special kids on the West Coast. Hugs,Edie


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I still can't do it right.
xoxoxox


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Where are you getting stuck? 

I find the site is kind of slow to load the pages, or is it my AOL dialup? 

Depending on whose link you use, you may have to first click on the button to donate food, and then that will open a thank-you page where you can begin the voting process.

(Someone else had a link which bypassed the donation of food page.)

If you have trouble finding the rescue, you can search for it by entering the state (CA) from the menu, typing in the city (Escondido) and then choosing from the 4-or-so rescues listed for that city. 

Lily needs a new bow, so she made me vote today.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I always vote from the click to feed link and once you have the group you want to donate to on it, it should show up everyday without having to go look for it.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

just voted


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> I still can't do it right.
> xoxoxox


Kerry - Here's what I just did -- do the click for food on the site so shelters get food and then the next page that opens will have the little rectangle at the top with I think a check and a heart. That will take you to this challenge. Then in the search area just put in American Maltese Association, make sure you put in CA and hit the button that says search. It should come up with Escondido. I used to have Ft Bragg in it from the last one so had to change it for this.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The word association is abbreviated in the shelter's ID, so putting in the whole world results in a search result of zero shelters. You can either abbreviate it "assoc." or just put in "American Maltese"

At least that was my experience! Hope I don't sound too bossy. :blush:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks ladies. Duh!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Voted!  We need to win this time!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Get out the VOTE!!!*

Please...those of you who have friends on Facebook, My Space, and Twitter would you kindly request they also vote daily for our Maltese rescue by going to: www.animalrescuesite.com ? Be sure you tell them it's for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, Ca. 

We here at SM with roughly 9500 members could be a fromidable force to reckon with, but sadly in the past we have just made the "also ran" catagory. Let's make some history here, and blow the lid off this challenge!! :chili::chili::chili: THANK YOU!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Got it! Just voted.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I voted, and Lily batted her eyes at some friends on another website and got them to vote, too! 

Wouldn't it be nice if there were a large business which could get lots of its employees to vote for our favorite rescue? (Of course not on company time.  )


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

njdrake said:


> I've been voting to give food for a long time and now I also vote for the shelter challenges.
> I vote everyday and 3 times, laptop, Ipad and Iphone.
> Let me know who to vote for. :thumbsup:


A malt lover after my own heart,I'm a baaad influence...
Got my 4 devices warmed up and ready to go!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If you can't think of the name,I just put California for the state and Escondido for the city,it came up with 4 matches and I clicked on the vote button next to American Maltese.
Nice part is ,it will default to AMA from now on,unless I change it.The button will say,you voted for AMA Escondido on last visit,I clink on it and voila,easy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

njdrake said:


> Got it! Just voted.


In my company everyone votes. Of course my company is just me. :blush:And I even vote on company time.:w00t: Voting again now


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Voted - I'll share on Facebook if I can figure out how to do that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mss said:


> I voted, and Lily batted her eyes at some friends on another website and got them to vote, too!
> 
> *Wouldn't it be nice if there were a large business which could get lots of its employees to vote for our favorite rescue? (Of course not on company time.*  )


Great idea!! I am going to forward this to several of our larger clients. Oh, heck with that, I'll just have our computer geek blast it to ALL our clients. :chili::chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Voted - I'll share on Facebook if I can figure out how to do that.


I believe you are be the first to request your FB friends to vote in a shelter challenge. Thank you!




3Maltmom said:


> Great idea!! I am going to forward this to several of our larger clients. Oh, heck with that, I'll just have our computer geek blast it to ALL our clients. :chili::chili:


:new_shocked: Thanks Deb! We certainly need all the "help" that can be mustered. History has shown SM members cannot do it on their own.:ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Voting here in Fort Bragg too. It would be great if one of the weeks in this contest we get most votes for California. You can only win it once, so some of the large rescue get theirs and then hopefully we could win one. Thanks for all the effort for AMA.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Voted today!

I clicked CA under state.
And typed: American Maltese Assoc. Rescue 

You can copy & paste the above. That is what I did with Star's Moms first post.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you for the correct link. Everytime I would go to the home page it was just mind boggling trying to figure out where to go to do my vote. I now have the correct page saved the link to FAVORITES so I can easily and quickly go directly to the voting page every day. :thumbsup:

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Right now there are 109 members and lurkers alike - If you havn't voted today PLEASE do.*


*The fluffs REALLY, REALLY NEED YOUR SUPPORT!*
*CLICK ON THE DOGGY ICON BELOW THEN THE "SHELTER CHALLENGE" TAB TO THE RIGHT.  *


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Here's a reminder of the Holiday Shelter Challenge Prizes:*

*If we can get enough VOTES the Dark Horse Prize will be Edie's for the Fluffs in her rescue. Please continue to VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!*

*What kind of grant could my shelter win?*
*Eighty-three (83) grants will be awarded for a total of $100,000 to eligible Petfinder.com members.* Final prizes will go to the eligible Petfinder.com organization with the highest accumulative votes for the duration of the Challenge as specified in the rules.
*The Prizes Are:*
*Grand Prize:* One $10,000 grant!
*Second Prize:* One $5,000 grant!
*Third Prize:* One $2,000 grant!
*Dark Horse Prizes:* Eight $1,000 grants!
*Shelter Fan Photo Contest Prize - October:* One $2,000 grant!
*Shelter Fan Photo Contest Prize - November:* One $2,000 grant!
*Shelter Fan Photo Contest Prize - December:* One $2,000 grant!
*State Winners*:* Fifty-one $1,000 state grants
(50 U.S. states and Washington D.C.)
*Canadian Winners*:* Three $1,000 grants will be awarded.
*International Winner*:* Two $1,000 grants will be awarded.
*Weekly Winners** Thirteen $1,000 grants will be awarded, one for each week of the Shelter+ Challenge.

**​


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just curious... what does the ranking have to be to get the dark horse prize?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Just curious... what does the ranking have to be to get the dark horse prize?


I don't know. All is known is what Edie posted in a seperate thread...

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/110203-update-ama-rescues-thanks.html


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Penguin,lion,fox,tiger. We only have a couple days left...Let's get some money for Edie and the fluffs!!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*DID YOU VOTE TODAY?*

*THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS...*

*8 hours and 05 minutes TO THE END!*
**
*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I just found a way to vote more than twice,I wish I'd found this out earlier. I copied and pasted the link into different browsers. I used Firefox,Avant,Explorer and I could vote three times per day on each device. I voted 12 times today. Try it now,we can squeak in extra votes. I told you I was going to try to find a way to vote more than twice!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks to all of you for thinking of AMA. It would be great to win the most votes for the state for a week. Thats $1,000. I dont know how some of these small shelters win, but must have the whole town voting to get the top prizes. I think the weekly prize is doable though and that sure would be a boost.


That's EXACTLY true - I called the Lancaster, NH shelter - and they said the entire county and many others are involved in voting! 

My ladies (bridge club and garden club) vote every day before they/we tackle the NYT puzzle, we are as serious about the challenge, as we are about the NYT puzzle - and that's huge for us -


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> omg i just found a way to vote more than twice,i wish i'd found this out earlier. I copied and pasted the link into different browsers. I used firefox,avant,explorer and i could vote three times per day on each device. I voted 12 times today. Try it now,we can squeak in extra votes. I told you i was going to try to find a way to vote more than twice!


mazel tov!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

AMA is 296 and 17!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*IF YOU'RE A LURKIN' YA NEED TO BE A VOTIN'*

*NO EXCUSES*


*2 HOURS & 15 MINUTES TO GO!* **


**​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm on a voting marathon,join me,vote,clear cookies,restart and vote again...repeat. I've been at it for over two hours..


----------

